# Like we needed scientists to figure this out



## squeezablysoft (May 15, 2017)

Y'all already knew this but once in awhile Captain Obvious likes to put on a lab coat. 
http://www.yourtango.com/2017301700/fat-women-make-men-happier-says-science


----------



## fuelingfire (May 16, 2017)

Normally I would be highly skeptical of an article like this. For once, I will ignore my instincts. It says the word "science," so it's gotta be true. I knew it all along.


----------



## Tracii (May 16, 2017)

I think somebody got a federal grant to "do a study" and thought up a plausible sounding Dr's name and put it on a fancy official sounding letterhead and called it a factual study.
Its her opinion nothing more.
People put in for thses grants all the time because the government likes to throw money away rather than say help the homeless or something that would actually make a difference.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (May 16, 2017)

I agree 1,000,000% with that!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 16, 2017)

Didn't so much like the "article" as it's more of a personal blog just shouting an opinion. Wouldn't have minded a link to the ACTUAL study.
Know what? Going by the little information that was posted, it seems to me that the article actually says much more about the men than the women.


----------



## Tracii (May 16, 2017)

Nothing in the article of any value.
No proof or data just an opinion.


----------

